# Dana White on the Kalib Starnes Fiasco



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> Nate Quarry vs. Kalib Starnes (middleweight, 185 lbs.)
> This one was as ugly as the Bernard Hopkins-Joe Calzaghe boxing match. Starnes was thinking defense all the way. Quarry chased him for 15 minutes, and the Canadian crowd turned on Starnes, a native of British Columbia, booing him throughout the fight.
> 
> They also showered him with boos in the post-fight every time his face was shown on the screen. Starnes clearly didn't get it laughing at the crowd and egging it on to boo more.
> ...


In other words enjoy your new career at Yamma Pit Fighting!:doh01:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

There's no running away in the YAMMMA~!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> There's no running away in the YAMMMA~!


Ah, Touche!:laugh:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Seriously that was just sad, starnes is going to wake up and wish he did things differently.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Him swearing at the camera probably didn't help much either ...


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Starnes should fight Fedor as punishment. 

Remember his last fight, when it was stopped because of a cut and he yelled out "F*ck you I want to fight". Someone should make a video or gif of him saying that and then show him running hahaha.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

That was embarrassing to watch. He doesn't particularly have the best looks, so why is he so afraid to take a punch?

How will he ever walk in the streets of Vancouver?


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

this was the #1 ridiculous performance i've ever seen


----------



## sarahercoli (Apr 20, 2008)

He looked super intimidated, don't you think? Pretty boring.
Even the montreal crowd was yelling out "Boring!"
VIVA MONTREAL


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

if he was fighting Silva I could understand, but that was just a head scratcher :confused02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

That was sad, im glad one of the judges scored it 30-24...-1 per round for running:thumbsup:


----------



## Combat_HapKiDo (Jul 9, 2006)

I am extremely disappointed ... even disgusted... with his performance (or lack thereof). Teh funny thing is that a lot of people thought he had a good chance to win as he apparently has a reasonable ground game and his striking supposedly has improved a lot lately. Sadly we had no indication that any of this was true -- only that he had good backing up skills.

I can't see him fighting in the UFC again - I think he just flushed his career down the toilet.

Really who would pay to see him fight again for more of this crap? Not me. Now when I think back I remember there were some concerns about his lack of heart on TUF when he quit because of a rib injury. It makes you wonder if that was BS too.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

A pathetic fight from kalib absolutely pathetic, he does not deserve to fight in the ufc


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

hopefully they tear up his contract after this fight.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

they should of let the crowd tear up his contract.


----------



## sarahercoli (Apr 20, 2008)

they would of done it with ease too


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've always thought Nate Quarry was a nice guy after tough 1 but I wouldn't consider myself a fan of his but he won me over after that fight. He was active and showed great personality.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

70seven said:


> Starnes should fight Fedor as punishment.


Repped. I'd freakin' pay to see that!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Starnes could be the biggest waste of talent in the ufc. Like Vitor Belfort was just mentally inept for overcoming adversity in a fight, Starnes just quits.

Somebody needs to take him behind the woodshed, book him against Cro Cop Dream


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I actually wouldn't mind seeing Starnes in the WEC.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Starnes could be the biggest waste of talent in the ufc. Like Vitor Belfort was just mentally inept for overcoming adversity in a fight, Starnes just quits.
> 
> Somebody needs to take him behind the woodshed, book him against Cro Cop Dream


starnes was never really that talented....a meh ground game and pretty meh striking with pretty meh wrestling and bad cardio


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't agree with that, Starnes has shown that he has plenty of talent, but he has no heart. His ground game is solid and his striking really isn't that bad. He wilts once someone actually starts fighting back. The guy could be something if he had a different mindset, but now, he's in David Loiseau territory. Wasted talent.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> I don't agree with that, Starnes has shown that he has plenty of talent, but he has no heart. His ground game is solid and his striking really isn't that bad. He wilts once someone actually starts fighting back. The guy could be something if he had a different mindset, but now, he's in David Loiseau territory. Wasted talent.


sorry but where does a 'solid ground game' get you when your takedowns are terrible....and his 'solid ground game' is far from what i would call someone whose 'talented'.

he's one of the least athletic guys in the mw division...heart or no heart, gas tank or no gas tank, you give that guy 5 more years of intense training and he'd still be pretty bad.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say his takedowns are terrible, as he has shown them to be solid (In the MacDonald fight). As I said before, he wilts once his opponent starts fighting back.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

That fight was pretty funny, and the pos fight interview with Nate Quarry too, now I'm a fan of him, plus I betted on him and he delivered :thumb02:.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i don't want to see him anywhere, ever again, under any circumstance. i don't want him fouling up WEC, i don't want to hear bill goldberg saying how huge an acquisition he is for elite xc, i don't even want to see him getting beat up by little kids at the local playground. whatever talent he may have had at some point much earlier in his life was greatly overshadowed by his phenomenal talent of flipping his middle finger to the guy he was running from like an angry, helpless, little sissy. i will purchase no card or watch any show that contains this utter joke at anytime in the future.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> I wouldn't say his takedowns are terrible, as he has shown them to be solid (In the MacDonald fight). As I said before, he wilts once his opponent starts fighting back.


well then he is a terrible fighter and not UFC material. Everyone in the UFC or at least the majority fight to win as they are hungry to advance pay wise and career wise. To run away in front of the world as a professional fighter is down right cowardly. He was not willing to engage the whole fight. If I was Nate I would not of shook his hand at the end of the fight. So he may be a good fighter when the opponent is not fighting back, but that is rare. Also him swearing at the world after his absurd performance is down right disrespectful.

Did he even give a reason for why he fought so poorly? I hope he regrets this fight for the rest of his life and is removed from the UFC.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Why did they waste time showing that fight? I would have rather seen Ed Herman's fight or Jason MacDonald's fight.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i don't know, i thoroughly enjoyed watching nate. he put together some fine combinations and kicked the snot out of that sissy's left running appendage. after this fight, i have become a fan of nate where i was rather neutral on him before. the only thing i wish nate had done differently would be if he would done a charging double-leg take down and pounded that sniveling, little sissy's face straight through the mat. but putting my bloodlust aside, the way he mocked his opponent has got to be the funniest thing i have ever seen in the cage, props to nate!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The thing that blew me away(besides the pathetic running away) was when Nate mocked him with the running and all Kalib does is freaking flip him off?!? Yeah- that showed 'em don't throw a punch or kick and show zero heart. Grow a sack. 

Dana looking at his contract and: :bye02:


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

kalib is a really nice guy, he took a loss just so he could try and get his opponent in better shape, he's a class act if you ask me.

kalib should start his own martial art called 'run fu'


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Starnes really smashed Jason Macdonald bad, and he's beaten some solid fighters in the ufc.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Man I know this is going to be unpopular but I think people are making way to much of this. He said he got hurt early and couldn't find his range. I hated watching the fight but I think it is worse that he seemed absolutly petrified of Nate and instead of Attacking him nate did the robot.

Nate came out a hero in this and all I saw was a guy who couldn't finish a fight with a fighter who should have been really easy to finish if he has as little heart as every keeps saying.:confused02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> There's no running away in the YAMMMA~!


Kalib Starnes would treat the YAMMA like a skatepark bowl, tbqh.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

yorT said:


> Seriously that was just sad, starnes is going to wake up and wish he did things differently.


YOu know what was really sad, rewatch the Starnes vs Belcher fight and in the pre fight interview listen to what Alan Belcher says. I think he said something along the lines that Starnes runs away in fights and doesn't come to really fight. 

Wonder what Alan thought after he saw starnes run away in UFC 83. lol


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Fatman2fighter said:


> Man I know this is going to be unpopular but I think people are making way to much of this. He said he got hurt early and couldn't find his range. I hated watching the fight but I think it is worse that he seemed absolutly petrified of Nate and instead of Attacking him nate did the robot.
> 
> Nate came out a hero in this and all I saw was a guy who couldn't finish a fight with a fighter who should have been really easy to finish if he has as little heart as every keeps saying.:confused02:


It's kind of hard to finish a guy that is 3 inches taller than you and is running away the whole time. If Nate were more aggressive, he would have gassed and possibly lost.

You try chasing a guy around the octagon, that's a good way to punch yourself out.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> It's kind of hard to finish a guy that is 3 inches taller than you and is running away the whole time. If Nate were more aggressive, he would have gassed and possibly lost.
> 
> You try chasing a guy around the octagon, that's a good way to punch yourself out.


This is MMA he has the option of shooting, taking him down, ground and lb and submissions.
No rule says you have to stand and box thats the beauty of it.

And that is my point he didn't have the tools to finish a guy who was running away from him then he doesn't belong in the UFC anymore then the guy he can't finish.

If he fights Bis we will see what he is made of.

p.s. look at the gracie's and million videos on youtube then never seem to have a problem finishing guys who are 3" taller and running away


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That is true but Starnes has a better ground game than Quarry, that wouldn't be a smart idea to take him down in my honest opinion.

Quarry did make an effort to finish Starnes at the end of the first round I believe. He bull rushed him and got some good last second points in. Starnes sprint skills were just to good for Quarry to capitalize, haha.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> That is true but Starnes has a better ground game than Quarry, that wouldn't be a smart idea to take him down in my honest opinion.
> 
> Quarry did make an effort to finish Starnes at the end of the first round I believe. He bull rushed him and got some good last second points in. Starnes sprint skills were just to good for Quarry to capitalize, haha.


Thats exactly right. I like Quarry but I just don't see him being the hero people are making him. He is not a complete fighter or it would have been a ground beating or nap or tap for Kalib. I think it is crazy that Biz has fought his ass off for the last couple years and they just throw Quarry in. I think he will get beat bad but thats just MO.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

70seven said:


> Starnes should fight Fedor as punishment.
> 
> Remember his last fight, when it was stopped because of a cut and he yelled out "F*ck you I want to fight". Someone should make a video or gif of him saying that and then show him running hahaha.


will you settle for this?

http://kalibstarnessucks.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Fatman2fighter said:


> This is MMA he has the option of shooting, taking him down, ground and lb and submissions.
> No rule says you have to stand and box thats the beauty of it.
> 
> And that is my point he didn't have the tools to finish a guy who was running away from him then he doesn't belong in the UFC anymore then the guy he can't finish.
> ...


LMAO ok so I just got negged for this post LOL I knew it was too good to be true I really thought I had found a board where people could agree and disagree intelligently without stupid crap like this negged for being a Kalib nut hugger. WOW


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

Fatman2fighter said:


> LMAO ok so I just got negged for this post LOL I knew it was too good to be true I really thought I had found a board where people could agree and disagree intelligently without stupid crap like this negged for being a Kalib nut hugger. WOW


yea ppl love to give neg reps if ur not a machida,gsp,or fedor nuthugger plus if u have a different view


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I must say I am quite surprised at all the Starnes hate. Prior to the Quarry fight he wasn't THAT bad, he may not have been contender material but he was still a solid fighter. Now everyone acts as if he fought like that every fight, yet if he actually DID he would never had made it into the UFC. That's the short-term memory some MMA fans have shown to have though..

Needless to say I was too disappointed in his performance and he definately needs to prove he deserves to fight in the UFC again by fighting (and winning, decisively) in smaller organizations.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I actually managed to take a pic of Starnes at his new job.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Thanks guys I didn't think I was that outta line I know everyone is hating that display and I paid for that show too I was not happy but I don't think the kid should be raped over and over either.I think one of the problems is the fans fall in love with the tuf guys and want to see them fight and they are getting rushed in before they are ready for the big show.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i definitely did not think you were out of line in any way expressing your opinion with regard to kalib. my opinion of kalib is much harsher, i was pretty mad about that fight, however, i do not believe that negative rep should be used because a person expresses a different opinion on a given subject. i believe that negative rep should be reserved for the true problematic poster who is obviously trolling, flaming, harassing other posters, promoting other websites, severely disrespecting a fighter or his/ her reputation without warrant, and so forth.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

I have to agree with Fatman with the point that Nate Quarry should have been able to finish him, Kalib wasn't even defending himself and still didn't get knocked out. In my opinion he deserves some partial blame for the boring fight.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Horrible fight, feel bad for Nate, because he trained hard to get in there, and ended up chasing Starnes around


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Obviously he didn't train hard enough if he couldn't manage to catch him. :confused05:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Clivey said:


> Obviously he didn't train hard enough if he couldn't manage to catch him. :confused05:


It's not as cool as you think it is to try and be a"rebel" hear Nate did nothign wrong. he continuously moved forward and fought a good fight. You act like he wasn't exchanging and he was but if someone has a backwards momentum when you hit them then no duh the impact is less absorbed because its takes alot away from the punch. Dont get non existant balls hear and put down Nate who actually came to fight. There is NO EXCUSE for Kalibs performance. his only argument is that he was hurt and Nate is a big strong guy and well NOT SHIT that happens, YOUR A FIGHTER YOU SHOULD EXPECT THAT A BIG STRONG GUY IS GONNA TRY TO HURT YOU WEATHER YOUR INJURED OUR NOT THIS ISNT YOUR 6 year old brothers soccer game people come one its MMA.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Clivey said:


> I have to agree with Fatman with the point that Nate Quarry should have been able to finish him, Kalib wasn't even defending himself and still didn't get knocked out. In my opinion he deserves some partial blame for the boring fight.


Its hard to beat a guy that just running around and wont let you get within 5 feet of him. Im SOOOO glad they got rid of his ass. He proved on the show he had no heart. Did you see Couture crying like a baby when he got him arm broke and still won the fight? With Starnes is always a excuse. I highly doubt any other fighter would make that many excuses in there lifetime. Personally i think he should have never been in the UFC. Whant Dana was thinking when he brought him back is beyond me.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

I am not saying I want to see Kalib back in the UFC. I am not sayinig he is right what I am saying is there are reasons for someone to avoid a clinch ect if they are injured and/or feel they have no chance to get the take down ect. 

I paid $39.99 for that show and would much rather have seen the under card fights then that one. The point I was trying to make is just that Nate has some growing to do before you thrust him in with the likes of the big boys.

That is what I think part of the problem is. I like Dana before I say what I am about to say I really believe he has been key in making the UFC and MMA what it is and I am gratful for that. However it seems like with all the amazing fighters out there rushing these guys from the TUF series through the ranks because they become fan favorites on the show is not the best way to go.

Now Nate may become the next victim of this because he is a fan favorite after this fight. If they put Nate in there with Biz I think he is going to get smoked cause he is not ready for that level yet.

If it was a fighter like Tito or Leddel in there with Kalib he would have been pounded into submission or K.O.ed because they have matured as fighters. 

TUF is hands down one of the best shows on t.v. and I think the idea of it is genious. The thing is these young fighters get big contracts and even the ones that don't become sellable because they are known and gain a fan base. Rushing them to the big show to get your money worth out of them is hurting them in the long run.

OK so please I am not looking to excuse the running man show kalib put on but how many of us have went to an amature show and seen that. Only to see a couple shows down the road that same fighter mature and learn his striking distance better and learn to take hard punches ext better. 

I think Kalib wasn't ready for the show just like I think Nate isn't ready to take the next step and should have more fights before he takes on a top contender. Let these fighters grow into the fighters they can be.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Nate is 36 yrs old. let him grow into the fighter he can b. if you let him grow anymore he is gonna die. the man likes to stand and fight, if u dont wanan stand wiht himt ake him down if u cant take him down then u will lose. but for real runa way the whole fight not even throw a punch at all. come on. nate might not be top 5 in the middleweight class, but i still would enjoy his fights everytime also i thought it was funny the last 30 seconds when he was making fun.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Maturity in fighting does not come from years on the earth but fights in the cage or ring. He is still a very imature fighter hence the non finish.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

u much be young learning mma man, its like any fight in the world ring, cage, real life. if someone is running from you dont use ur energy to chase the guy then get caught. see u think u would sub. me but you would not be able to get a hold of me, hence the running away.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

MHughesbestever said:


> *u much be young learning mma man*, its like any fight in the world ring, cage, real life. if someone is running from you dont use ur energy to chase the guy then get caught. see u think u would sub. me but you would not be able to get a hold of me, hence the running away.


Don't wanna be overly critical, but sometimes your text doesn't make sense. But I think I get your point, so yes, if someone runs away really much it get's really hard to finish in any way, unless you are a good wrestler. For someone like Nate, it's really hard!


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

MHughesbestever said:


> u much be young learning mma man, its like any fight in the world ring, cage, real life. if someone is running from you dont use ur energy to chase the guy then get caught. see u think u would sub. me but you would not be able to get a hold of me, hence the running away.


You have the address


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

MHughesbestever said:


> u much be young learning mma man, its like any fight in the world ring, cage, real life. if someone is running from you dont use ur energy to chase the guy then get caught. see u think u would sub. me but you would not be able to get a hold of me, hence the running away.


You are right I am very young in learning MMA but have been watching and learning without fighting for a while. Totally new to actually doing it though. I understand what you are saying that your not going to chase him all over what I am trying to say and not getting across for which I am sorry is.

If Nate had the full game ie/ strength on the ground, in the clinch and on his feet and was a more rounded fighter which I think he will be in a couple years if he is not rushed. Then he would have had the tools to finish Him.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

the way those pride guys fight, kalib would probably punish fedor


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn, the fact that people are STILL talking about this amazes me.

Kalib is not worth this much attention. Even bad attention.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Sorry peak but I was reading this and realized that some of the blame may actually be on the ref in this match 

Look at #29 on the foul list it would seem in my and I am sure others opinions that the ref should have took a point away for

"29. Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury."

what do you guys think ????


Weight classes: [Top]
Lightweight - over 145 lbs. to 155 lbs. 
Welterweight - over 155 lbs. to 170 lbs. 
Middleweight - over 170 lbs. to 185 lbs. 
Light Heavyweight - over 185 lbs. to 205 lbs. 
Heavyweight - over 205 lbs. to 265 lbs. 

Bout duration: [Top]
All non-championship bouts shall be three rounds. 
All championship bouts shall be five rounds. 
Rounds will be five minutes in duration. 
A one-minute rest period will occur between each round. 

Fouls: [Top]
1. Butting with the head. 
2. Eye gouging of any kind. 
3. Biting. 
4. Hair pulling. 
5. Fish hooking. 
6. Groin attacks of any kind. 
7. Putting a finger into any orifice or into any cut or laceration on an opponent. 
8. Small joint manipulation. 
9. Striking to the spine or the back of the head. 
10. Striking downward using the point of the elbow. 
11. Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea. 
12. Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh. 
13. Grabbing the clavicle. 
14. Kicking the head of a grounded opponent. 
15. Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent. 
16. Stomping a grounded opponent. 
17. Kicking to the kidney with the heel. 
18. Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck. 
19. Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area. 
20. Holding the shorts or gloves of an opponent. 
21. Spitting at an opponent. 
22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent. 
23. Holding the ropes or the fence. 
24. Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area. 
25. Attacking an opponent on or during the break. 
26. Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee. 
27. Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat. 
28. Flagrantly disregarding the instructions of the referee. 
29. Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury. 
30. Interference by the corner. 
31. Throwing in the towel during competition. 

Ways To Win: [Top]
1. Submission by: 
Physical tap out. 
Verbal tap out. 
2. Technical knockout by the referee stopping the contest. 
3. Decision via the scorecards, including: 
Unanimous decision [all judges pick the same fighter as the winner]. 
Split decision [One judge picks one fighter, the other two judges pick the other fighter]. 
Majority decision [two of three judges pick the same fighter as the winner]. 
Draw, including: 
Unanimous draw. 
Majority draw. 
Split draw. 
4. Technical decision. 
5. Technical draw. 
6. Disqualification. 
7. Forfeit. 
8. No contest.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i believe the ref would have been clearly within his right to call timidity and penalize kalib. however, i am not sure that this would have made a difference. i can see kalib continuing the same tactic even perhaps through two or three penalties. this could have possibly prompted the ref to call the fight before the end of the third, thus depriving me of nate's antics which were the highlight of the fight for me.

i believe the ref took the right action (which was none) in this fight, because it gave kalib enough rope to hang himself as far as his future with the ufc was concerned. i believe that the swift action taken by the ufc in this matter will potentially deter other fighters from performing in a similar fashion in the future, as they now see that doing so has very serious consequences. i cannot think of another fighter or fight that i have seen in which there was such a clear example of a fighter willfully not fighting, but clearly after ufc 83 i think everyone now realizes that the boss is watching, and he is taking notes.


----------

